# One board quiver deck



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Amplid Creamer 164 for moi...perhaps not particularly suited for park (I don't do park)...but everything else :grin:


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Only board I have ridden from that list is the Salomon assassin. Rode a friends who was selling it thinking i would get it to replace my Lib TRS but didnt end up loving it... I have a 159 Libtech TRS FP i use for the purpose you describe.. I know Mervin isnt too popular here but i feel the C2X rocker profile is awesome as an all mountain do it all board, I ride this as my park board and its more than capable freeride too just not in deep powder but I wouldn't take it out on a powder day anyways. The subtle rocker is still super damp and charges chunder really well, and you can butter the shit out of these rocker boards which makes it fun when cruising easy runs with less advanced friends.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't know why you sold The Greats, it's my board for everything but powder.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Myoko said:


> I don't know why you sold The Greats, it's my board for everything but powder.


Do you have the new version? I liked it but not quite enough camber / aggressive feel for myself. Did seem very versatile though.

That's why was thinking of trying the ghost.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the Greats didnt feel like it had enough camber or wasnt aggressive enough then I'd go National.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

sush1 said:


> Myoko said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why you sold The Greats, it's my board for everything but powder.
> ...


Maybe toss in a Ride Helix to the list. A stiffer, more agressive camber, available in wide. Nivek seems to love it so much that he bullied Angry into mentioning it in his top asym twins list hah

Having tried several top recommended all mountain freestyle boards, the Greats still kills it imo so I’m sizing up from 154 to 156 for a daily driver but it’s not an agressive all mount freestyle board.

YES should drop this overpriced Chi edition with the same construction and worse graphics and instead make it a camber 2.0 version of the Greats for the people willing to trade some jibbing or butterability for agressiveness.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Crunchatize said:


> Only board I have ridden from that list is the Salomon assassin. Rode a friends who was selling it thinking i would get it to replace my Lib TRS but didnt end up loving it... I have a 159 Libtech TRS FP i use for the purpose you describe.. I know Mervin isnt too popular here but i feel the C2X rocker profile is awesome as an all mountain do it all board, I ride this as my park board and its more than capable freeride too just not in deep powder but I wouldn't take it out on a powder day anyways. The subtle rocker is still super damp and charges chunder really well, and you can butter the shit out of these rocker boards which makes it fun when cruising easy runs with less advanced friends.


I haven't tried c2x, not sure I'd be that into it but when I see people riding it it does seem to have a sort of surfy appeal. I'd like to try a gnu riders choice also.

I'll see if I can get on a national to demo one weekend soon


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

For a one board quiver, I'd want rocker in the nose and camber in the tail. With that I know can enjoy all terrain. It's not perfect, but it can't be.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

sush1 said:


> Do you have the new version? I liked it but not quite enough camber / aggressive feel for myself. Did seem very versatile though.
> 
> That's why was thinking of trying the ghost.


I have the 2018 Yes The Greats, the 2019 model is way better in every department I thought though after having a couple of runs on one.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Myoko said:


> I have the 2018 Yes The Greats, the 2019 model is way better in every department I thought though after having a couple of runs on one.


Ah interesting, I thought the older one was a little stiffer and a little more camber which is what I was hoping for. It's a fun board, very smooth but it rode almost like it was flat to me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

New Greats suck dicks compared to the older one. The Jackpot rides more like the old one now minus Asym.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not much of a freestyler myself and even with that I can honestly say that I probably put in more days on a Sims Juice this season than any other board. If I could only own one board, that one would definitely be in heavy consideration.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> New Greats suck dicks compared to the older one. The Jackpot rides more like the old one now minus Asym.


Shame they don't make a wide, any recommendations?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sush1 said:


> Shame they don't make a wide, any recommendations?


There's a 56 wide in it.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame they don't make a wide, any recommendations?
> ...


They took it out for 2020 I think ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> New Greats suck dicks compared to the older one. The Jackpot rides more like the old one now minus Asym.


I didn't like it either, sold it after a few days


----------



## royskeener (May 25, 2018)

jones mt, capita mercury, yes typo?


----------



## Hyperize (Jun 6, 2019)

Well I was set on getting The Greats until I saw this thread! Any reason for the hate?

I currently ride a Yes Basic 2018 which I love most of the time, but it feels pretty chattery at high speed. Just want the sintered base and more stiffness, but still able to press/butter. I also love carving so thought the asym would help on those heelside carves.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

royskeener said:


> jones mt, capita mercury, yes typo?


I would have grabbed a mercury or mt ages ago if my boots fit on it in any size.

Typo potentially, it only has a 156w and 159w, would prefer a 57 or 58 I think.

Also last years national 157w was a 263 wide which would be sweet, but this years seems to be listed as 268... that's like warpig width. Strange.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hyperize said:


> Well I was set on getting The Greats until I saw this thread! Any reason for the hate?
> 
> I currently ride a Yes Basic 2018 which I love most of the time, but it feels pretty chattery at high speed. Just want the sintered base and more stiffness, but still able to press/butter. I also love carving so thought the asym would help on those heelside carves.


I think the greats is pretty solid, but this new one is a bit more mellow compared to the old one is all.

I rode a bunch of boards on the weekend and ended up weirdly enjoying the Yes Ghost the most. I got one really cheap so I'm just going to stick to riding that until the SIA demo in mid July.
It's copped some pretty bad reviews, but also some very good ones so I wasn't sure what to expect. For my big feet and riding style it seemed to fit pretty well. Not really mind blowing, but everywhere I took it I felt very comfortable. I was really surprised how catch free it felt but still with some decent camber drive off the tail. Pretty decent lazy pop. Couldn't really work out how to send it off a bigger jump yet though. Felt ok on the rails. I'm sure I can find something better down the track but this will do for now.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hyperize said:


> Well I was set on getting The Greats until I saw this thread! Any reason for the hate?
> 
> I currently ride a Yes Basic 2018 which I love most of the time, but it feels pretty chattery at high speed. Just want the sintered base and more stiffness, but still able to press/butter. I also love carving so thought the asym would help on those heelside carves.


 my issue was it felt very clumsy edge to edge and it would chatter out of hard heel side carves. I didn’t find it particular poppy either. It’s billed as an all mountain board, and I guess for certain riding styles it is, but for me I found it to be a park board. The edge tech is no joke though, holds on superb in icy or hard snow conditions.


----------



## Hyperize (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'm just an intermediate rider and I only started hitting the parks last year, which I loved and will definitely do more of this season.

I'll also only be riding in Australia for the next few years, which is super icy without much pow so I think The Greats will still be good for me, especially since I've progressed well on my Basic. Also I love the graphic on the 2020 model!


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

United Shapes pioneer 56 hands down handles everything you can throw at it unless it’s super icy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

